# Private small boat charters on the Chesapeake



## zboss (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi, 

My wife and I would like to spend some time chartering over weekends on the Chesapeake (Annapolis). However, we are reluctant to spend $1000 to $1500 for 2 days, considering we could spend the same for 5 days in the Bahamas and Florida through owners time.

I was wondering if anyone knew of a sailing club or private owners that would be willing to charter their boats on the Chesapeake for a lot less, plus some good cheer.

We only need a 28 or 30. As long as there is a BBQ and working head.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

We rented from these guys last year: Haven Charters - Bareboat sailboat charters on the Chesapeake Bay, within easy sailing distance of Annapolis, Baltimore, Oxford, St. Michaels. Caribbean BVI's sailing vacation yacht charters with captain and crew or join our flotilla and follow the l
Looks like they have a couple of boats for your price for the week.


----------

